# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  HCM- Nhận gia công khung máy CNC, cắt plasma CNC chi tiết máy, hoa văn trên thép tấm,

## sales247

Kiếm thêm việc cho xưởng nên em nhận gia công khung máy CNC cho các bác nào thích tự làm máy. Khung máy được hàn từ sắt hộp dày từ 6-12mm tiêu chuẩn Nhật bản nên rất thẳng, đủ các quy cách. Chi tiết máy được cắt trên máy Plasma CNC, gia công trên máy phay CNC, phay giường...Bác nào trong khu vực phía Nam có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ em để biết thêm chi tiết: 0915.171.779 - Tuấn
Ngoài ra em còn nhận cắt gia công Plasma CNC chi tiết máy cho các bác láp ráp chế tạo máy, hoa văn nghệ thuật trên thép tấm, Inox, nhôm... cho các bác bên ngành xây dựng, nội thất... 
Một vài hình ảnh tham khảo.
Thanks các bác đã xem tin.

----------


## thuyên1982

bác cho em giá bộ khung 1500 x 4000 với nhé.

----------


## Diyodira

Mình định phay khung máy, bạn cho ít hình phay giường , thanks.

----------


## cuong

có phay giường 3-4 m không bác

----------

